# 2.0t 8v mk4



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

i recently finished boosting my mk4 2.0... talking to a few mechanic freinds of miine i was told that my computer and MAF sensor together should be able to calculate the a/f mixture... its was true, my car is quite drivable, and pushes pretty well... but it seems like the computer takes time to adjust to my mood swinging driving style.... by this i mean that if I feather the gas in traffic after buring a few cars... I experience some hesitation... or vice versa. I'm planning on getting the VAG-COM set up to run some on board diagnostics to figure out whats happeneing with my A/F mixture... since engine knock doesnt set off check engine codes... 
I'm wondering if there are any others who boosted their mk4 2.0... if so, did a an adjustable fuel pressure regulator help with this problem if anyone experineced this problem?
is there any software... chip... something to help the computer understand the boost a bit better..
thanks in advance.. any help is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

C2 is a good company to go with for chips..
tell em your set up and they should be able to burn you a good chip for your needs


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

you can take it to a local tuner shop and have it dyno tuned. they will put it on a dyno and basicly rewrite your ECU


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

you wouldnt happen to know the name of the software used to rewrite the ecu by any chance?
i'll read up on c2 chips in the mean time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

Consider SDS. It'll pay for itself after you go further with your setup and you'll never have to chip the car again.
SMG


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what injectors did you use? how much boost? did you change the fuel pump? ect ect....DETAILS?


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_talking to a few mechanic freinds of miine i was told that my computer and MAF sensor together should be able to calculate the a/f mixture... its was true, my car is quite drivable, and pushes pretty well...

Are you using the stock ECU for this, I thought it wasnt possible.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (randallhb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randallhb* »_Are you using the stock ECU for this, I thought it wasnt possible.

x2.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (alexhileman)*

detail man. I just picked up a T3 and an intercooler, having the manifold fabbed up now and I am going from there. I would love to know how you went about this set-up as far as injectors, ecu, management.
Also, where did you tap into for your oil feed line? I saw your post in the technical section but didn't know where you decided to get the oil from.


_Modified by bugasm99 at 12:59 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

details... I had boost up to eight pounds, currently pushing 5-6psi untill i work out the bugs. From the reading i have done, 8 psi is a safe amount to push without lowering compression. This was my first turbo project, and decided to keep things simple... and small, so my mistakes didnt turn into kabooms.
I am running my stock ECU, it can be done... tho most people will insist that a piggy back system is absolutely neccesarry. A mechanic freind of mine persuaded me to persue boosting with the stock ECU due to the fact the car uses a mass air flow sensor to calculate the air going in, thus the computer should be able to figure it out, and it does. However... not as smoothly as i would like it to.... 
I'm no Turbo Guru by any means...(maybe someday) but I can weld, and i had the time and motivation to fab up my own turbo kit from scratch.... i made what some peoope call a full race manifold ( so pretty much just equal length primary tubes, which merge together in a collector.) again agaisnt the advice of many v-dubbers, i went with a stock turbo of a 1.8t because they are so readily avalable and cheap. I hear everything from why dont you get a junk yard turbo off a ford t-bird, to whjy dont you just spend the extra couple of hundred and get a decent turbo... 
The way i saw it was the german engineers chose this turbo for a reason... and considering i was hoping to leave my engine as stock as possible.... then the stock turbo should be sufficient to spool up the low boost demand with ease, and it does, when i hit the gas its at 5 psi before you can blink. and for $110, i think the trubo was a good deal.
I modeled my turbo setup after the eip kit available on their site... with regards to fuel management, they supply only a fuel pressure regulator ... no chips, no pggy backs.. nadda... and check out how much they want. 
so this is why i am thinking about picking up a FPR. 
I tapped my oil line into the oil filter flange.. take out the oil pressure sensor, insert a T-fitting, re-instert the oil-pressure sensor, and tap line into the top of the fitting... voila! if it was onloy so simple. The parts are hard to find... let me rephrase that biatch! to find... but they do exist pm me if you wanna know more. I'll work on getting some pics up.


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

<--- 10lbs of boost. I have bigger injectors, and a rising rate fuel pressure regulator to help the fuel mixture under boost. Also i do have my ecu reprogrammed. its your call though


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

you didnt add a 4bar FPR??? what is you air fuel ratio.....i would think that a 4 bar is a must


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_details... I had boost up to eight pounds, currently pushing 5-6psi untill i work out the bugs. From the reading i have done, 8 psi is a safe amount to push without lowering compression. This was my first turbo project, and decided to keep things simple... and small, so my mistakes didnt turn into kabooms.
I am running my stock ECU, it can be done... tho most people will insist that a piggy back system is absolutely neccesarry. A mechanic freind of mine persuaded me to persue boosting with the stock ECU due to the fact the car uses a mass air flow sensor to calculate the air going in, thus the computer should be able to figure it out, and it does. However... not as smoothly as i would like it to.... 
I'm no Turbo Guru by any means...(maybe someday) but I can weld, and i had the time and motivation to fab up my own turbo kit from scratch.... i made what some peoope call a full race manifold ( so pretty much just equal length primary tubes, which merge together in a collector.) again agaisnt the advice of many v-dubbers, i went with a stock turbo of a 1.8t because they are so readily avalable and cheap. I hear everything from why dont you get a junk yard turbo off a ford t-bird, to whjy dont you just spend the extra couple of hundred and get a decent turbo... 
The way i saw it was the german engineers chose this turbo for a reason... and considering i was hoping to leave my engine as stock as possible.... then the stock turbo should be sufficient to spool up the low boost demand with ease, and it does, when i hit the gas its at 5 psi before you can blink. and for $110, i think the trubo was a good deal.
I modeled my turbo setup after the eip kit available on their site... with regards to fuel management, they supply only a fuel pressure regulator ... no chips, no pggy backs.. nadda... and check out how much they want. 
so this is why i am thinking about picking up a FPR. 
I tapped my oil line into the oil filter flange.. take out the oil pressure sensor, insert a T-fitting, re-instert the oil-pressure sensor, and tap line into the top of the fitting... voila! if it was onloy so simple. The parts are hard to find... let me rephrase that biatch! to find... but they do exist pm me if you wanna know more. I'll work on getting some pics up.










I don't suppose you are using a BOV venting into the atmosphere are you? Also, are you using factory injectors along with your factory ECU?


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

No your 3 bar is good for a bit, but i did get a 4bar off an audi im about to switch out just because. But no at 200whp 3 bar is still good, some suggest fileing it down up untill a lil be4 the screen in the fpr, but i dont wanna F with that so i just got a 4 bar.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (2slowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowvw* »_No your 3 bar is good for a bit, but i did get a 4bar off an audi im about to switch out just because. But no at 200whp 3 bar is still good, some suggest fileing it down up untill a lil be4 the screen in the fpr, but i dont wanna F with that so i just got a 4 bar.
you're still SLOW!! HA HAAA


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks Q, hey how about you change your location ta dc.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh yea i forgot bout the tex...i changed everywhere else...but i'm comin down this weekend again so I WANT A RIDE!!!!


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_details... I had boost up to eight pounds, currently pushing 5-6psi untill i work out the bugs. From the reading i have done, 8 psi is a safe amount to push without lowering compression. This was my first turbo project, and decided to keep things simple... and small, so my mistakes didnt turn into kabooms.
I am running my stock ECU, it can be done... tho most people will insist that a piggy back system is absolutely neccesarry. A mechanic freind of mine persuaded me to persue boosting with the stock ECU due to the fact the car uses a mass air flow sensor to calculate the air going in, thus the computer should be able to figure it out, and it does. However... not as smoothly as i would like it to.... 
I'm no Turbo Guru by any means...(maybe someday) but I can weld, and i had the time and motivation to fab up my own turbo kit from scratch.... i made what some peoope call a full race manifold ( so pretty much just equal length primary tubes, which merge together in a collector.) again agaisnt the advice of many v-dubbers, i went with a stock turbo of a 1.8t because they are so readily avalable and cheap. I hear everything from why dont you get a junk yard turbo off a ford t-bird, to whjy dont you just spend the extra couple of hundred and get a decent turbo... 
The way i saw it was the german engineers chose this turbo for a reason... and considering i was hoping to leave my engine as stock as possible.... then the stock turbo should be sufficient to spool up the low boost demand with ease, and it does, when i hit the gas its at 5 psi before you can blink. and for $110, i think the trubo was a good deal.
I modeled my turbo setup after the eip kit available on their site... with regards to fuel management, they supply only a fuel pressure regulator ... no chips, no pggy backs.. nadda... and check out how much they want. 
so this is why i am thinking about picking up a FPR. 
I tapped my oil line into the oil filter flange.. take out the oil pressure sensor, insert a T-fitting, re-instert the oil-pressure sensor, and tap line into the top of the fitting... voila! if it was onloy so simple. The parts are hard to find... let me rephrase that biatch! to find... but they do exist pm me if you wanna know more. I'll work on getting some pics up. 

did you ever think about using a FMU? I'm not sure how they're priced compared to FPRs, but it would be something additional to the car, and would keep more of the cars "stockness" because you are running mostly OEM stuff, even with the turbo.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you man. I hoping that I can start a project like this soon, especially now since I know it can be done on the stock ECU.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (abawp)*

i am venting to atmosphere... i am thinking that may be the problem since im am venting off counted air. as soon as i get some free time I'm gonna magyver my B.O.V to dump in after my MAF... see if that smoothes things out.... yes stock injectors


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (2slowvw)*

how or where did you get your ECU reprogrammed... do you know the software used, is it a complicated mess where someone hardwires some godies to your existing ECU?


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (2slowvw)*

boost sensitive adjustable FPR run in series with the original vs an adjustable FPR replacing the original? 
I'm thinking of picking up the msd PN 2222... boost adjustable FPR, cheaper, not cheapest and a dependable brand
thoughts...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I just want to chime in because I'm reading this and getting excited... I didn't realize that so much could be done with the stock ECU and fuel setup.
My biggest fear of switching over to boost is that it will require me to buy a freakin expensive kit, or take sweet time with my car out of commission till I find all the parts. This is good news.
So where exactly did this start. Header, turbo, piping/tubes and whatelse? To get it running as you've got it now?


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

bump...incase anyone else has input.


----------



## 1bad bora (Aug 30, 2006)

this is a link to my project..... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 hope that helps....im running stock ecu with some problems now like runing lean.....ecu is cutting out my factory injectors and trying to run off my AIC and 440cc's but it cant....so chuck from boost factory may just hard chip my car! hope that helps man!


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (1bad bora)*

I think that i may be getting my mk4 2.0t project off the ground here within the next few weeks. i decided to use a manifold off of a TDI, since it will bolt onto the 8v head as well as accomodate the ko3 turbo. also, im trying to gain access to the side mount intercooler off of a junked 1.8t, which makes installation even more simple.
ill keep you posted either on how its going, or why it feel through.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

wait the TDI manifold bolts on without any modification?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_wait the TDI manifold bolts on without any modification?

Yes, I mocked up my friend's spare TDI mani with a head I am P&Ping just to see if it was Kosher. Looks like it will work perfectly.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

yes, they bolt on perfectly. im not sure why Johnny Large didnt go this route...maybe he didnt know about TDI manifolds. In fact, i forgot that they bolted on the 8v head until yesterday...I'm glad i remembered.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

and you say that a K03 turbo will bolt up also?
My knowledge of FI is growing but help me understand the terms here... K03 = 1.8T stock turbo right?
Any others that will be a direct bolt on turbo? and fit obviously... I want cheap and simple. Nothing in 200HP range... Maybe 170 HP or so Just to F up a couple queers driving modded hondas


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_and you say that a K03 turbo will bolt up also?
My knowledge of FI is growing but help me understand the terms here... K03 = 1.8T stock turbo right?
Any others that will be a direct bolt on turbo? and fit obviously... I want cheap and simple. Nothing in 200HP range... Maybe 170 HP or so Just to F up a couple queers driving modded hondas

yes, the ko3 is the stock turbo off of the pre-2002 1.8ts. the ko3s will also bolt on direct, but it is a bigger turbo (was put on the 2002-2005 1.8ts) and it will probably need upgraded injectors and a chip to run.
with the ko3, im guessing about 170hp can be expected. with a ko3s, im assuming around 200hp can be expected. hopefully, if i can get the non sport ko3 to work, i can upgrade to a ko3s when i have money for a chip and injectors (especially since a friend of mine is planning on k04ing his 02 1.8t)


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

What size injectors would you use with the ko3s?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I was under the impression that you didn't need to change injectors till you hit the 200 HP area... otherwise you just chip and 4.0 bar it.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2715926
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2683976
the ko3/ko3s share all the same bolt patterns
they do not "bolt up" to any manifold that "bolts up" to a 8v head.
read the two above threads for info, i was going to do the same setup, but quickly realized a k26 setup is much much better and less work then getting a ko3/ko3s to work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

OK I followed that rabbit trail... So the TDI manifold bolts up to the 8v (ABA or AEG???) but the K03 doesn't? Someone here said it did... no biggy... If that's true then what Turbos will bolt up to the TDI manifold? Or is the stock TDI turbo powerful enough?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

a stock tdi turbo is completely the wrong trim/ar
its not even worth your time


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

So then... you would suggest... for the dollar? what a custom mani with a 26?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_So then... you would suggest... for the dollar? what a custom mani with a 26?

i would personally suggest a audi 5000 cs 10v turbo manifold + turbo+ wastegate. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

i apologize, i stand corrected by myjettaisred. the bolt pattern on the ko3 is about 1mm different than that of the TDI manifold.
im still going to see if i can make this work somehow...perhaps by redrilling/tapping turbo mounting holes? im not sure yet...ill keep everyone posted.

edit: i really wish Johnny would post some pictures...


_Modified by alexhileman at 10:37 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_i really wish Johnny would post some pictures...

I second that sentiment . . .


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
im still going to see if i can make this work somehow...perhaps by redrilling/tapping turbo mounting holes? im not sure yet...ill keep everyone posted.


I am anxious to hear your reports on that... I'd much rather use that setup if there was ample space to drill out the flange


----------



## JAW KNEE LARGE (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (doodpod)*

sorry lads, i made this mistake of trying to log into vortex from a different computer, and ended up resetting my password, but the new password was never e-mailed to me... 
I'll take some pics tonight, and try to figure out how to put em up... i gotta tinker with my fpr ... aparently i have it in backwards...







the car ran better even with it in backwards, so i am excited to see what proper installation will do


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (JAW KNEE LARGE)*

lol... figuires the second i create a new account... my password shows up... 2 funny


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

i posted what i was planning on doing in the under 500 turbo thread...heres the page with the responces, if anyone else is interested:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=13
i highly reccommend everyone read this...very very enlightening.


_Modified by alexhileman at 5:08 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_
i would personally suggest a audi 5000 cs 10v turbo manifold + turbo+ wastegate. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I totally missed this for some reason... A 5000 is a 5 cyliner with 5 exhaust ports... That mani can't bolt up to an 8v? 
Will that K26 bolt onto a TDI? I am confused on your suggestion please clarify for me.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_I totally missed this for some reason... A 5000 is a 5 cyliner with 5 exhaust ports... That mani can't bolt up to an 8v? 
Will that K26 bolt onto a TDI? I am confused on your suggestion please clarify for me.

you have to modify the k26 mani to work the the 8v head. meaning, you have to cut off one of the exhaust runners, and then weld on the wastegate.
search for k26...you'll come up with lots of stuff.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Ok so basically the Audi 5000 is a VW 2.0 plus 2 cylinders? Because the 4 of the exhaust ports would have to match up.
Am I following now?







sorry


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

close. The audi 5k is a 5 cylinder turbo car that came with a k26 turbo and an external wastegate from the factory. What you need to do is get the manifold off of that car and simply cut off the 5th runner and weld a plate over the hole in the manifold. The manifold itself already has the flanges for the k26 and the wastegate so they will both bolt right on.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

i had looked at modifying existing manifolds... but what i really wanted to do was make an offsetting adapting manifold/spacer to offset the exhaust ports from the 1.8t manifold to 2.0 exhaust ports... had it all figured out, drew it up in cad... but after reading into some exhaust theory.. such as header construction and turbo headers.. i figured since i was gonna be one offing something, i might aswell go all out. 
Besides... even tho we all know the 1.8t "flows" soooo much better... the stock exhaust manifold of the 1.8t does not... so i figured why do all that work to make lemon of a manifold work... 
pics tommorow... FPR tinkering got the best of me today


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright so I have read the many threads on this topic and people always seem to mix me up. We are talking about an MKIV chassis which would make the 5k swap very difficult due to the mounting position of the turbo on the manifold. and the firewall clearance issues. 
So i guess I pose this question are there 8v manifolds that support the k26 turbo? Or is it a custom only setup. 
Oil feed lines are pretty simple, fueling should be fairly simple for a DIY setup and just involve a RRFPR I would think should be sufficeient with stock injectors. Ebay a IC configure up someiping and get C2 to do the software.
I think you are in under 1K


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

finally the pics for all interested... close ups of the taped oil line are included
















































































































































_Modified by JOHNNY LARGE at 1:06 PM 10-3-2006_


_Modified by JOHNNY LARGE at 1:08 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

hope you enjoyed a peek at my ghetto setup...


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_hope you enjoyed a peek at my ghetto setup... 

that describes it pretty well
























im guessing you routed the piping from the snail to the intercooler down behind the inner fender?


_Modified by alexhileman at 5:34 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I didn't think it was ghetto at all. I am very excited to see someone who's takne such good pictures and kept it pretty simple looking.
Which mani is that you used? How much did IT COST?


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

i thought i mentioned the manifold earlier..... i made it







havent quite named it yet... its either the 8v super spaghetti ko3 mani-mcfolderson... or Mr. Clean.. but im open to suggestions


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

cost?? im open to offers...lol


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

guess as to how much power youre making now?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_guess as to how much power youre making now?

lets hear some details bout the car!!!!!
turbo?
downpipe?
injector size?
intercooler?
DETAILS!


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

it would only be a guess buddy... i never dyno-ed it before, and am in no rush to dyno it now.. I've heard even tho it was rated at 115 hp stock, some people were only making 95 whp on the dyno.. but this is just what i read.. so dont take my word for it. 
I'm satisfied... (for the moment)







with the power i got, in my first stop light race with an oponent i considered a threat, and actually wanted to race was against a nissan maxima SE between the years of 2000 and 2003. It was my first race with the FPR installed, and hadnt yet tried driving the piss out of it from a dead stop... i ended up lighting up the tires in first... which spun for what felt like forever... but was probably only a second or two... even tho the maxima shot in front, i didnt want to give up, i at least wanted to see how i would fair out agaisnt him, plus the two lanes were merging to one and i didnt want to follow behind in shame after driving like a noob... 
once my tires finally hooked up, I power shifted into second and ended up in front one car length :eek ... i stayed that one car length in front of him through third and fourth and i came out ahead where the two lanes merge to one. 
I checked up on that car when i got home and saw to my delight it packs anywhere from 222 - 255 "rated" hp. Even though the maxima is significantly heavier, i am still happy my car was able to run with something boasting those numbers...
i can't tell you how much hp... but i can tell you the car does things it never did before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

all of this was on a "track" right?
hint hint nudge








street racing stories are a no-no on the tex, but "at the track" is different.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

one off manifold
turbo - ko3
downpipe 2.5"
cat high flow 2.5"
muffler 2.5 " cherry bomb turbo 
3" Stainless steel tip
CAI...
ractive air filter sf200 ( it's 3" )
3" u bend fab into a cold air intake
after section of stock air intake piping CAI shrinks to 2.5 "
2.5" to 1 1/2" reducing coupling (slightly modyfied) holds the intake onto the turbo
neuspeed wires
MSD PN2222 FPR (bosch)
moza cheap ass bov
go fast bits MBC
stock 1.8t intercooler
intercooler piping is 2.5" ( 2.5" u-bends)
1.8t numbered spark plugs.. might switch to some colder ones
1.8t stock oil pan, picked up off the vortex
stock lines to the turbo slightly modded to work perfectly
ractive boost guage
various tubes and hoses, clamps... thingy madoos
and we can't forget the belltronics STi riding high 


_Modified by JOHNNY LARGE at 4:04 PM 10-3-2006_


_Modified by JOHNNY LARGE at 10:26 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_all of this was on a "track" right?
hint hint nudge








street racing stories are a no-no on the tex, but "at the track" is different.









yes of course.. i meant the stop light at the track .....


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

still need to polish my alternator







once that is done.. whatch me go


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_still need to polish my alternator







once that is done.. whatch me go










20 hp right there.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_that describes it pretty well























im guessing you routed the piping from the snail to the intercooler down behind the inner fender?

_Modified by alexhileman at 5:34 PM 10-3-2006_

yup, it mounts to the 2.0 the exact same way the it mounts to the 1.8t... cost me 30 bones


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Tell me you have a picture of the manifold without the heat wrap? I really like the looks of it... Also did you construct it the same way as the piping? or did you purchase the bends... I am really interested in the mani right now!
I am looking into buying a Audi 5000 mani BUT I kind of like what you've got going on...


_Modified by twicepardoned at 6:26 AM 10-4-2006_


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Tell me you have a picture of the manifold without the heat wrap? I really like the looks of it... Also did you construct it the same way as the piping? or did you purchase the bends... I am really interested in the mani right now!
I am looking into buying a Audi 5000 mani BUT I kind of like what you've got going on...

_Modified by twicepardoned at 6:26 AM 10-4-2006_

the manifold is made from sch40, 1 1/2": 90's and 45's and a 2 1/2" x 1 1/2 " reducer was used for the collector.... i dont think there are pics without the wrap... i took some with the wrap on, when the manifold was off the car, but i think those pics got whiped by my brother when he used the camera
http://www.turbonation.com/header.htm
that link outlines similar methods which i used to make my manifold...


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

yowsa...that mother beast is huge.
im guessing yours is a wee bit more compact?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

if you got the skills to make a manifold, you can do just about anything!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im impressed
it will crack if you dont have the turbo supported.....
thats the only negative to tube style manifolds


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well I am very impressed myself... I might give this a shot when I buy a MK3. I tend to really enjoy welding. I'm actually thinking about going to a Voc school to train for welding and learn the difficult art of aluminum welding...


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Well I am very impressed myself... I might give this a shot when I buy a MK3.

why wait? a 2.0 is a 2.0 man.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_if you got the skills to make a manifold, you can do just about anything!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im impressed
it will crack if you dont have the turbo supported.....
thats the only negative to tube style manifolds









yeah i learnt that the hard way... as well as many other lessons








i eventually made my own support brace that mounts to the turbo and mounts to the engine in the same location that supported the existing manifold.
doing this project taught me a lil about turbos and helped my technique when tig welding.. the johnny bike posted was also a homegrown project ... just shy of ten feet in length, 100% stainless steel 1 1/2" tubing the rims and tires cost me a fortune thanks to ups...


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_yowsa...that mother beast is huge.
im guessing yours is a wee bit more compact?

yes.... mine was obviously made with the tight quartes scenario... that manifold looks like its for a honda... i bought a 90 integra with a broken ball joint making it a temporary three wheeler... with the exhaust in the front, and the room they give you... im looking forward to throwing as much boost as i can at that lemon... gotta love $100 project cars,


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexhileman* »_
why wait? a 2.0 is a 2.0 man.









Well I'm don't agree... I figure if I'm gonna boost an engine that isn't designed for boost (NA stock build) then I want one with quality internals. The AEG is said to handle power in the range of 250 HP and the ABA is said to handle into the 350 up...
Maybe I'm totally wrong, and heck maybe I'd get satisfied with 250 HP but then again... I've never been content... as far as cars go!


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

you might aswell go for a 2.0 16v then... or a 8v converted to a 16v .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I've researched the 16v swap and the 20v swap and it seems to be that the 20v swap is just as difficult as the 16v... With the added benefit that the 20v flows better apparently.
If I did that I would go 20v... BUT assuming I'd do ALL of that work I'd just buy a second car... HENCE my desire for another one other than the AEG.


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

yeah but im talking all old school engines... mod an old eight valve to a 16 valve all while you are driving you daily driver... you can get all the parts for under a g if you are resourcefull..... im starting to day dream about it myself.... once you have the engine built, slam it in the cheapest nicest blown mk3 u can find


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

rip... this thread is dead


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNNY LARGE* »_yeah but im talking all old school engines... mod an old eight valve to a 16 valve all while you are driving you daily driver... you can get all the parts for under a g if you are resourcefull..... im starting to day dream about it myself.... once you have the engine built, slam it in the cheapest nicest blown mk3 u can find

thats a no no...you cant put an OBDI engine in and OBDII car legally.
of course...if you found a pre 95 mk3...you'd be okay. and bloody fast.
edit: LEGALLY


_Modified by alexhileman at 9:56 PM 10-10-2006_


----------



## vwracer47 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

my 2.0 turbo setup....nothing but problems


----------



## vwracer47 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

my 2.0 turbo setup....nothing but problems


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwracer47)*

explain, please?


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwracer47)*

yeah. what seems tobe the problem?


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

Could anybody help me, Would this be a safe setup to run on my 2.0 Jetta
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

one obvious problem in those pics is that you are venting to the atmosphere from your diverter valve. This can and usually causes problems at idle and after shifts.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

so have we all concluded that a diverter valve should be used, and not any type of blow off valve, or valve that vents to open air?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

yes, this is a definite. What happens is the air that is vented by the diverter valve has already been accounted for and is part of the calculations that the ECU makes based off of the Mass air flow sensor. If this air is vented to the atmosphere the air/ fuel ratio will be off and will cause the car to run rough after shifts and any time the diverter valve is not fully closed. If vented back into the intake pipe after the throttle body and before the turbo, the air will stay within the system and the car will run smoother.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Could anybody help me, Would this be a safe setup to run on my 2.0 Jetta
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Would this be a safe steup
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OmegaX1* »_Would this be a safe steup
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem 

if you actually know something about turboing a car, yes.
if you just want to slap it on, then turn the car on, no.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

Im no turbo guru but I know enough, Ive installed two and they have had no problems but have had a lot of fun beating hondas


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

the only problem I can see with that kit is that you will need to fab up the piping for either an intercooler or to run from the turbo to the manifold. all the major players are there like the turbo, downpipe, manifold, oil lines, and gaskets. 
the kit is a good start, but definatly not everything.


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

so technically just an intercooler kit and piping, about how much power we looking at with this kit


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

yeah , first mission when i get home is to magyver that bov to vent into the intake, see if it makes a nice difference, my vag com just showed up so i should be able to tinker more effectively now...


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

no CEL's?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i'm saving up for a Kinetic kit when it comes out


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

thats cool.
i like my kit cause it will put the same numbers down as the eip stage II setup, for a third of the price


----------



## Jonas_golf (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

Ive also started my own 2.0T project, getting the turbo manifold in a month or so and from there its all down the hill. Ill be posting pics and stuff as soon as i get the parts


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

did any of you with turbo 8v rebuild the head or the block or anything with performance parts or uprated parts? wouldnt it be better to have uprated valves, gaskets, springs, belts..etc for performance and safety??
or did you just slap on the turbo kit and there you go?


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Jonas_golf)*

bad choice of words


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

i plan to "slap and go", after a very very patient turbo install which i will be doing over a weeks time (thanksgiving week).
a new airfilter, new plugs/wires, and new vacuum lines will also be used.
stock internals for now, running a max of 8psi once i get it tuned at 5/6psi with proper a/f ratio. one thing i am concerned about.... ignition timing. i may pay up the 900$ i was quoted for a custom giac chip to take care of me for ignition timing, airfuel ratio, and something to make my giant 276cam be CEL free. ill be putting the cam and pullyes on over christmas break.
setup i'll be using:
custom exhaust manifold
k03s turbo (using internal wastegate)
msd2222 Boost Sensitive Fuel Pressure Regulator
1.8t downpipe (modified to fit and with 3rd 02sensor bung for wideband)
front mount IC
ebay greddy blow off valve (recirculating back to inlet pipe to not vent to atmostphere)
custom oil lines
custom coolant lines

i've talked to a few people and they're very interested in the direction i'm headed with this project. i will start my own thread with tons of pictures and details when install week comes around.
ive talked to johnny_large alot, and hes given me plenty of tips and places to order stuff.
i'm doing all of this for about 900$
yay for vortex and ebay finds







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

did you guys buy or biuld your own turbo kits, please tell me and how you did it because every time i've posted it everyone called me a dumbass and was to stupid, so please tell me


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

welcome to the 2.0 Club, we have all at one time or another gotten that response, or the famous "sell it and get a 1.8t", But our day will come when we kick some 1.8T ASS!!!(Bwahahahahah)








LOL


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

Besides the 2.0 is bulletproof, their 1.8T is always breaking down,


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (OmegaX1)*

Yay or nay,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1. 
How much power we looking at with this kit, I know it still needs the intercooler and piping


_Modified by OmegaX1 at 9:30 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

im saying nay to that...
exhaust manifold - $150
RRFPR - $56
ko3s turbo - $85
colder plugs - 33$
downpipe - 60$
gasket set - $35
coolant/oil lines - 110$
piping
intercooler
blow off valve
external wastegate
manual boost controller: $270
oil pan sealant - $22
single wire 02 sensor - $20
blow off vavle flange + couplers - $38
vacuum lines + misc. fittings/clamps = $50
head/manifold gaskets + downpipe nuts: $20
downpipe work - $50
total spent: $999

thats my total and should remain my total. i can spend the next 800$ on Stand alone or custom chip burned. just wait for kinetic kit to come out, although I know that this will be cheaper. I may purchase their ECU whenever the mk4 kit comes out. and dont be confused, the mk4 2.0l 8v is not bullitproof, the aba 2.0l (obd1 especially) is.


----------



## wrench_head99 (Jul 24, 2006)

acording to engine stats the 2.0l is bigger and better/powerful all around with the turbo it should be like twice the enigne the 1.8 is, i's should rape em


----------



## OmegaX1 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*

2.0 8 Valves to 1.8T 20 Valves


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (wrench_head99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrench_head99* »_acording to engine stats the 2.0l is bigger and better/powerful all around with the turbo it should be like twice the enigne the 1.8 is, i's should rape em

Not Even Close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@ 10 Psi Im dead even with most chipped 20v golf/jettas (apr 93) and 2.5 turbo back.
a 1.8t is just a turbo and injector upgrade away from 320+ RELIABLE horsepower. A big turbo (kit or custom) 1.8t will walk away from most 2.0T setups... with very very few exceptions.
Take an apr stage 3 kit for example, If youve ever heard of, or driven a stage3 or stage3+ golf / jetta they are seriously seriously FAST, just about scary fast. While The 2.0 responds well to boost, with just bolts ons, a stock 1.8t is about the only thing you will come close to pulling on.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

johnny large, teach us something new on how your car is running... how concerned are you about ignition timing? what are the symptoms to know how your timing is doing on stock ECU? how much knock is too much knock?


----------



## 98vdubgti (Oct 4, 2006)

ok...i have a yellow 98 gti 2.slo 5spd and my friend's dad just bought him a yellow 03 rabbit gti 1.8t 6spd....first let me say props to people who earn their s**t instead of having it handed to them....but ne way i was f****in pissed...he brags about how his is faster than mine and all that.......this thread just gave me an inspiration...2.0t b****es...his s**t is bout to get blown away....thanks guys


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (98vdubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vdubgti* »_ok...i have a yellow 98 gti 2.slo 5spd and my friend's dad just bought him a yellow 03 rabbit gti 1.8t 6spd....first let me say props to people who earn their s**t instead of having it handed to them....but ne way i was f****in pissed...he brags about how his is faster than mine and all that.......this thread just gave me an inspiration...2.0t b****es...his s**t is bout to get blown away....thanks guys 

And all this is going to be happening at a track right?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_
Not Even Close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@ 10 Psi Im dead even with most chipped 20v golf/jettas (apr 93) and 2.5 turbo back.
a 1.8t is just a turbo and injector upgrade away from 320+ RELIABLE horsepower. A big turbo (kit or custom) 1.8t will walk away from most 2.0T setups... with very very few exceptions.
Take an apr stage 3 kit for example, If youve ever heard of, or driven a stage3 or stage3+ golf / jetta they are seriously seriously FAST, just about scary fast. While The 2.0 responds well to boost, with just bolts ons, a stock 1.8t is about the only thing you will come close to pulling on.

I would not bother to turbo a 8v in a MK4....It's just to much car for that set up.
Get a 1.8t MK4 and start there.....and dont yell everyone says that...I never do...but the MK4 is the exception to my rule..and modding the 8v is wastfull in that chasis....Sorry.
Now...the 1.8t in stock form is a joke....bolt all the exaust's down pipes chips intakes and inner-coolers on it you want....and I will destroy it hands down no exceptions.......Because my car is lighter and makes more power..period.
All 1.8t people should just throw away the stock turbo and retarded exaust manifold because that is what's holding you back from real power. Get a good turbo and an external waste gate and proper software or stand alone and do it the way VW should have done it in the first damn place.....
God forbid it make more power than the VR6...damn the world would stop spinning and we would have to get off........the 1.8t is a good engine with upgraded turbo and related parts it becomes a great engine.
I love my 2.0t.....but It's not getting any more done to it...the 8v head is a dead end...well for me any how...I want 425+ for the next chapter.....and a new trans and...........bla.........bla.....
SO save the money you would spend on a turbo kit and buy a car with the proper engine in it......then start modding it.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (98vdubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vdubgti* »_ok...i have a yellow 98 gti 2.slo 5spd and my friend's dad just bought him a yellow 03 rabbit gti 1.8t 6spd....first let me say props to people who earn their s**t instead of having it handed to them....but ne way i was f****in pissed...he brags about how his is faster than mine and all that.......this thread just gave me an inspiration...2.0t b****es...his s**t is bout to get blown away....thanks guys 

I bought my car on my own when I was 17, so all of my friends who have faster cars than me that their parents bought for them have learned to shut up about it. I've put them all in their place at least once. I gave one of them such a hard time that he's actually buying it from his parents, making a monthly payment to them and all.










_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 5:41 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I would not bother to turbo a 8v in a MK4....It's just to much car for that set up.
....and modding the 8v is wastfull in that chasis....Sorry.
Now...the 1.8t in stock form is a joke....bolt all the exaust's down pipes chips intakes and inner-coolers on it you want....and I will destroy it hands down no exceptions.......Because my car is lighter and makes more power..period.









ya know...that 200 pounds less aint gonna allow for that much GAIN as you so imply...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_







ya know...that 200 pounds less aint gonna allow for that much GAIN as you so imply...

Yea...because a MK4 is only 200 pounds heavier than a mk2........








Perhaps on the Moon
















Not the moon...but just as deserted


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh my fault for some reason i was thinkin you had a mk3


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

No worries mate......we are only in here for fun and info exchange.
It's all good


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

but hey weather we weight 2200 or 2900 we have one thing in common with 300whp...NO TRACTION!! LOL


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

THats the fun part
Next engine is shooting for 425+ hp


----------



## 98vdubgti (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*

negative....i live in an unincorporated town in kansas and we do what we want where ever we wanna do it....its nice...so if you wanna call the street in front of my house a track then ya...


----------



## 98vdubgti (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

props to you dude....thats funny as hell..


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

agreed, if you have the money to buy an new... more expensive car, then strip it down, buy a pricey turbo/manifold setup, buy standalaone..... then for sure, the 1.8t has much more potential.
If you have never turboed before, and dont have a ton money to throw into the wind... or yoru gas tank... cuz beleive me you will burn more... then i dont see anything wrong with boosting the 2.0 mk4. 
you wont be the fastest... but you also wont be the slowest... and, you might even learn something that you can apply to a project in the future.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (JOHNNY LARGE)*

Learning is half the fun








The other half is wondering why we started changing things in the first place


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

if you ever owned a 2.0 mk4 then you would know why we would want to cram air down its throat.....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i run a 17flat with just a chip and a hacked off muffler...i'm sure i could dip possibly to mid 16s with the addition of my LW fly...ha ha ha....JOHNNY let the craming BEGIN!


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

bumpo, this is a nice thread


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

17 flat huh? thats pretty good for a Jetta in any shape much less a MK4. I find that the flywheel helps your end speed in the 1/4 mile but with your setup it might take you longer to get to the finish line. I've only been to the track once in my car. 16.7 was the best time and best speed was 86


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

didnt take much! LOL anyway why would it take me longer? i dont understand what you're sayin?? the flywheel helps you rev quicker/accelerate faster in the lower gears...


----------



## JOHNNY LARGE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0t 8v mk4 (JOHNNY LARGE)*

bump!
if any one is planning on boosting there 2.0... air shrouded injectors do not get along with boost very well. I upgraded to stock 1.8t's .. slightly modified to fit snug. or you can just plug the shroud. the only down side is you will fail your e-test as the air shrouded injectors keep your NOX levels low.


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (alexhileman)*

Not all pre 2002 1.8ts ran KO3. Most '01 were KO3s. Check out the second post for engine codes.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35912
Also I believe the AWW engine code ran a larger downpipe. A bigger downpipe gives faster spool.
The KO3s would give you longer legs since it can flow a little more. (Assuming the KO3 can't give you 5psi with the 2.0 on top) You can control peak boost pressure with a MBC.
Chipped 1.8ts running KO3 - 205ish HP on 93 octane
w/ KO3s - 215ish HP on 93 octane


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

my friend has a 1.8T 155hp stock, he has chip and intake and he has 189whp and 211wtq. Aptuning was suprised to see his car get that much from the chip. He is running 11psi right now. With kinetics stage 3 setup 8psi is about 180whp 200wtq. 2.0 is much stronger. go run 30 psi on each car after a built out block and see who wins.... certainly not 1.8T.... yes its true the 1.8T is alot easier and cheaper to make fast, but with money the 2.0T can beat the 1.8T


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

steve wtf r u talkin bout son!!? the problem you're gonna see is that each extra psi of boost will make proportionally less power with the 8v head not flowing enough...where as a 20v head wont have that problem....


----------



## 2.0tt (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BatMan_VDub* »_im saying nay to that...
exhaust manifold - $150
RRFPR - $56
ko3s turbo - $85
colder plugs - 33$
downpipe - 60$
gasket set - $35
coolant/oil lines - 110$
piping
intercooler
blow off valve
external wastegate
*manual boost controller: $270*
oil pan sealant - $22
single wire 02 sensor - $20
blow off vavle flange + couplers - $38
vacuum lines + misc. fittings/clamps = $50
head/manifold gaskets + downpipe nuts: $20
downpipe work - $50
total spent: $999

thats my total and should remain my total. i can spend the next 800$ on Stand alone or custom chip burned. just wait for kinetic kit to come out, although I know that this will be cheaper. I may purchase their ECU whenever the mk4 kit comes out. and dont be confused, the mk4 2.0l 8v is not bullitproof, the aba 2.0l (obd1 especially) is.

Explain????????


----------



## bwidow (Jul 6, 2007)

anybody try doing a 20/20 motor, 2.0l aeg with a 20v head


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (bwidow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwidow* »_anybody try doing a 20/20 motor, 2.0l aeg with a 20v head


I'm doing a 9a/20v on ITB's (not sure if that counts)


----------

